# Tapping the tail light??



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

So in watching random Tesla related videos, I have noticed a lot of owners tap the tail light next to the charge port with the charge cord head before plugging it into the car? I've also had a friend ask me about it.

What's up with that??


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is the port already open? Tapping the port door is one way to open it. 

Otherwise, I have no idea.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

iChris93 said:


> Is the port already open? Tapping the port door is one way to open it.
> 
> Otherwise, I have no idea.


Yeah the port is open. This is tapping on the actual tail light itself. My buddy asked me why Tesla owners do that and I had no idea what he was talking about. Now I see it in some videos.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> Yeah the port is open. This is tapping on the actual tail light itself. My buddy asked me why Tesla owners do that and I had no idea what he was talking about. Now I see it in some videos.


No clue.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Never seen it before. I will say that tapping on the cover will open the cover.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

got me.

plastic on plastic grounding tap?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Can you link to an example?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> So in watching random Tesla related videos, I have noticed a lot of owners tap the tail light next to the charge port with the charge cord head before plugging it into the car? I've also had a friend ask me about it.
> 
> What's up with that??


I think that's just a joke so that if the people who make those videos see someone do that in public, they know those people are watching their videos.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

Tap twice on the tail light, do the Hokey Pokey and you turn your self around...that's what charging is all about.


----------



## MrsWinterWheat (10 mo ago)

I have seen it in the Tesla TikTok universe, originally it is paired with a specific song that goes "before I put it in I smack that..."


----------



## wdriley11 (6 mo ago)

I see this on every video showing a Tesla being plugged in to charge. 
The driver taps the taillight between three and five times and then plugs it in. 
I have heard stupid reasons like "aligning electrons" to make them flow better to "it's the only way to open the port
Was this *ever *required?

Thank you

I have the 2022 Model 3 Performance


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

wdriley11 said:


> I see this on every video showing a Tesla being plugged in to charge.
> The driver taps the taillight between three and five times and then plugs it in.
> I have heard stupid reasons like "aligning electrons" to make them flow better to "it's the only way to open the port
> Was this *ever *required?
> ...


I think the accepted reason was knocking any debris out the fast charger as to not damaged the charge port.


----------

